# World's Fattest Man



## StephenM (Feb 13, 2012)

Hard to know what to say. Very sad really, but tend to agree with the comments:-

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/world-s-fattest-man-is-revealed-to-be-british-and-weighs-58-stone.html


----------



## redrevis (Feb 13, 2012)

18 people to look after him 

Can't believe he is actually wider than he is tall. Also can't believe that his organs are still working under all that pressure.

Can't be much of a life he has.


----------



## MummyRose2009 (Feb 14, 2012)

It makes me angry sometimes, i can understand they have a problem and by the sounds the carers haven't helped one bit. But surely when you see yourself getting to a certain size where your finding it difficult to more around, you do what you can to get the weight off before it gets too late!!!


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 14, 2012)

We do not know enough about this man to make judgements.He is probably suffering from depression and other issues and  needs some psychological and psychiatric input instead of being overfed and stigmatised.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 14, 2012)

cherry well put


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 14, 2012)

MummyRose2009 said:


> It makes me angry sometimes, i can understand they have a problem and by the sounds the carers haven't helped one bit. But surely when you see yourself getting to a certain size where your finding it difficult to more around, you do what you can to get the weight off before it gets too late!!!



If it was as easy as that we wouldn't have need for our WLG group would we?
For people who have a weight problem (like myself) I am sure they totally understand how difficult things may be for him and how if he could help himself he would - there comes a stage where its more than just willpower I am afraid.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 14, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> If it was as easy as that we wouldn't have need for our WLG group would we?
> For people who have a weight problem (like myself) I am sure they totally understand how difficult things may be for him and how if he could help himself he would - there comes a stage where its more than just willpower I am afraid.



Absolutely agree Lucy.    I have a problem and its not about the food, I have asked and asked for help but the NHS have been utterly useless.  I try and try and try but thin people who have never been really overweight, and I'm not talking a few stone here, have no clue about understanding how and why you got that big.    I'm criticizing thin people at all but there can be no judgments unless you understand.   

Poor man really at the end of the day, he is a human being.   

Just my view.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 14, 2012)

This is what I feel when reading stories like this..

Is where does the money come from?

In the main to become overweight you've got to cause an imbalance between the energy your body burns to that of the energy provided by the consumption of food..  So this imbalance occurs either by eating high energy foods, too much food or a combination of both..

So how do people afford to get as large as they do?

Believe me if that chap had the same food provision budget as I do, he would lose a large amount of weight..

The chap assumable after 10 years confined to a bed is living off benefits.. If you consider that on Jobseekers allowance an single person will only get ?67.50 this sum is to cover all living expenses, food, cloths, heating, electric etc with the exception of rent and council tax payments..

Going by what typical day's food intake is, obversely the government is providing extra money for food...  As I very much doubt that the jobseekers allowance even get close to covering his food bill

Which is where I start drawing the line, it's one thing that the government pays for the necessary help, provide reinforced beds, chairs or what ever, but it's totally another thing giving extra money so the bloke can continual to which ever way you look at it, self-harm..

It's not so much about how and why this chap seemly chose to become overweight, but what the government has done to aid and abet him by providing extra allowances for him to succeed in doing so...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 14, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> This is what I feel when reading stories like this..
> 
> Is where does the money come from?
> 
> ...



Again how do you know the government is feeding him?


----------



## ypauly (Feb 14, 2012)

It's ao sad to see these cases and shocking that it gets to this stage. Help should be available for uae alot sooner and be by force if necessary where somebody is clearly harming themselves.

I do hope this stary has one of those happy endings where we see him holding a pair of larges trousers in a sunday suplement.


ETA Please excuse phone typos. i got fat fingers and a small screen lol


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 14, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> This is what I feel when reading stories like this..
> 
> Is where does the money come from?
> 
> ...



But at the end of the day, doesn't matter what title a benefit a benefit has, if it's an individual only source of income then yes the government is paying for the food..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 14, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> But at the end of the day, doesn't matter what title a benefit a benefit has, if it's an individual only source of income then yes the government is paying for the food..



You missed my point altogether
Who said he was on any benefits? For all you know he could have won the lotto.
End of day though it's none of anyone elses business is it?

If you want to take it a step further how many single/unmarried/unwaged 18 yr olds have kids in tow? Who feeds mother and child and who ends up housing them?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> But at the end of the day, doesn't matter what title a benefit a benefit has, if it's an individual only source of income then yes the government is paying for the food..



But he may have been left money, or it may be his family that is providing the money. Knowing the way the government are I can't imagine he gets more money simply because he has a big appetite. But wherever it is coming from I just can't understand why he is being given junk


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2012)

ypauly said:


> ...I do hope this stary has one of those happy endings where we see him holding a pair of larges trousers in a sunday suplement...



I would also love to see that


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 14, 2012)

I can answer the 'junk' question..

It's to do with basic human right of Choice..

His carers have to uphold this to deny would prevent him from his right to choice which is Abuse.. 

A carer has a duty of care to provide care without prejudice to cred, colour, sexual orientation, belief without either infringing on the individual human right or enforce their own beliefs onto the individual...

The only thing a carer can do is gentle encouragement to change his ways by discussing his choice if he doesn't want to listen...  To say no it's your job on the line.. You can only basically say no to a request if it's illegal, obscene or the request will cause direct physical harm to yourself...

The world of human rights and what does and doesn't constitute abuse is a mind field indeed..

About the only thing that could be done is a section under self harm, but I doubt if even the top pros would ever pull that one off...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2012)

Terrible  Mind you, when I was in hospital there was a man in the bed opposite who was over 30 stone and his daughter brought him all sorts of junk every night. He was Type 2 on insulin with abscesses on his legs that wouldn't heal - probably because his levels were sky high all the time.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 14, 2012)

In a case so extreme as this is, who is paying for the food is daft question as benefits such as DLA are not means tested so even if he won the lotto he could still recieve it if he claims.. A better question would be who is fetching him the wrong kind of food as he clearly isn't popping down to the chippy himself. 

What I fail to understand is if somebody means self harm we can section them and get them some sort of enforced treatment, how can this not be considered self harm.

I really do hope for the happy ending and the big pair of trousers picture and he probably does too.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 14, 2012)

As I said Paul, the carers fetching the food are bound by the law of human rights...

Human Rights within care is very complex, and isn't always in their best interest  Basically you can only act in somebodies best interest if it's proven that the individual hasn't got the mental capacity to do so...

In this chaps case I should imagine that his mental capacity is fine, yes I should imagine if you get to the weight he's has reached you have some form of mental health issues going on..  But just because you have a mental health issues doesn't mean that you have not got the capacity to make a informed decision...

And at the end of the day he may not have an mental health issues such as a eating disorder, he may just have a self destructive personality trait!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 15, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> As I said Paul, the carers fetching the food are bound by the law of human rights...
> 
> Human Rights within care is very complex, and isn't always in their best interest  Basically you can only act in somebodies best interest if it's proven that the individual hasn't got the mental capacity to do so...
> 
> ...



I understand that, but if I was a carer I would think it was me thta was killing the man. I just would not do it, I couldn't do it and sleep at night.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 15, 2012)

I know what you mean...

I worked in the care field for many years...

You don't judge you do your work to ensure that the person has much dignity and quality of life  achievable..

At times yes it will be extremely difficult and will test everything about yourself, and it's very important to learn not switch off after your shift..

Hence way care is a vocation and not a career...


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think we are stepping into dangerous ground here with assumptions that because he is fat he is probably on benefits and maybe has mental health problems - we don't know anything about him and could it not be an illness that caused the weight gain for all we know?

I agree with YPauly and Northerner - it would be great seeing him holding up his oversized trousers but it won't be easy for him poor thing.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually the man has put himself up for discussion by agreeing to take part in a television program and have an article done on him.. 

Yes until the program is aired, we know little about this man so assumption is all we can go on...

So first why is this man 58 stone around 40 stone overweight far beyond the normal range of reason even for most health issues such as lack of mobility, under active thyroids, steroids and other medication that know to increase an individuals side

So you look at the brain to consider if anything wrong there, a missing switch/receiver, depression or perhaps another medical condition that effects the brain all these come under 'mental health'

But we shall find out more in the program..

As to discussing benefits

Well care isn't cheap and you won't find many care packages at that level 18 carers per day is far from the norm..

As I said having dealt with care package I have some idea of cost involved, it may be ten years behind the times but one thing for sure the cost of care provision hasn't gone down at all...  with dealing with these package and not one of the packages I built/manages involved such a level of care provision there weren't many that didn't get government help on cost, and the several that didn't get help, wouldn't have been able to sustain the cost of their care package for many years...

So no I don't think anybody is treading on dangerous grounds really..


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 15, 2012)

Online articles have him quoting the death of his mother and father were to blame for him over eating, so no medical problems, either physically or mentally................

And the taxpayer is responsible for his care...................

But we will all get more details when its on the TV, when is that by the way?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2012)

> As to discussing benefits
> 
> Well care isn't cheap and you won't find many care packages at that level 18 carers per day is far from the norm..



Ah but then we ALL have the benefit of the NHS do we not?

But if you resent his care being paid for, why? You, I and everyone else with type 1 diabetes have a lot of NHS money spent on us 
Also if you find it a problem that his care is paid for, why are you worth it and he isn't?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I will close this thread now, as I think the points have been made. I will await the documentary with interest, and hope that there is a good outcome for the poor man


----------

